# Attempts at liberation



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

First I would like to ask people not to laugh at the names I made because I'm horrible at comming up with names when all the names in warhammer 40k are ones I've never heard of.So please dont laugh.And can you please be nice this is my 1st story. I hope the format is ok. 
So this is the first part of the story.

Charge!
Follow me men. Don’t take a step back. Lieutenant Vistel shouted.
Shit this isn’t good this isn’t good said Seves. Shut up rookie said Dant. Certhen and his squad mates ran as bolter shots zoomed through the air. Men were being hit all around them as they approached the hill. They hid behind a huge part of what may have once been a tank of some kind, it was hard to say.

They were storming a bunker on a hill with heavy bolters set up in it for the occupants to use. 
Seves shouted “Oh my god Emperor this is madness it's hopeless we can’t” He was cut short. 
Sergeant Marith shouted “Shut up, look at me. Alright men that bunker is spraying a lot of bolts now lets see if we can get up that hill!”
They ran out from behind the metal as two other men took cover behind it. As they ran one of the men, Shingle was hit in the chest with a bolt round. It ripped right through his flak armor. He died a few moments later.

Imperial Guard, Slalters 7329 Regiment, charge! Someone shouted, probably an over eager Captain. 
Oh god another glory hound. Thought Certhen.

As the various squads got up the hill they approached a set of two trenches that were no more than 100 yards from the Bunker itself. As they passed another piece of what may have been a vehicle at one time Certhen saw a Guardsman behind it with a medic. He was shouting. “My legs I cant feel my legs!”
Remembered seeing a leg on the ground a second ago. As he looked up Chaos marines in the trenches opened fire with bolters as they got closer. Before any of the marines had fired even 3 times mortars opened fire on the trenches from a good distance away. The damn officers should have ordered them to fired earlier he thought.

As they got in range they opened fire and the mortars stopped and fired off in some other direction. As they got to the trenches firing at the chaos marines Marith shouted “Aim for the neck.” Sangra the squads plasma gunner didn’t listen and shot one in the head with her plasma gun. As they got close to the trench they grabbed some frag grenades and threw them and jumped into the trench. All the other guardsmen started to do so.

As they jumped in there was nothing but mud and blood. Certhen stabbed one chaos marine in the gut. They had all been taught the places where there were gaps in the power armor. The marine kicked him and the bayonet came out. As they fought Certhen stabbed him again and he fell to the ground in agony. Certhen then stabbed him in the neck.

Sergeant Marith grabbed the head of one Chaos marine who’s hands we busy strangling a guardsman and pull his head back exposing his neck and the next second his neck was cut off by Mariths chain sword.(he has super human strength he doesn’t need a weapon)
Just as they last Chaos marines were being killed they opened up on the trench right behind that one. 

Grenades! Shouted Lieutenant Vistel. All of a sudden everyone was throwing grenades on both sides and picking them back up and throwing them back.
Certhen threw a grenade and then a chaos marine threw it back at him. He picked it up and threw it back as the marine. Then as the marine picked it up it went off killing him.

Must have been a manufacturing error. Certhen raised his lasgun and fired 4 shot at some of the marines in the other trench. 
As everyone began shooting at them a Valkyrie flew over the bunker and dropped a hell strike missile on the bunker, destroying it. It flew around and Vertexa shouted into her voxcaster trench to your left were in the one to the right from the way your facing. She wasn’t the only one saying that. One of the officers aids started waving his banner to give them a reassurance as they got close to the ground. It came around and strafed the trench with it’s muti-lasers killing the last few chaos marines.

As the noise settled, Medicae! Was being shouted in various places.
Everyone stay sharp. We were lucky that Valkyrie flew over hear. The mortars are shooting at an enemy position in the forest over in the woods over there. I doubt those rebels will come out and help there dead friends.

Squad 186 regroup. They got together. Marith counted. He needed 9 to not have lost anyone. Doplan,Snagra,Seves,Certhen,Dant,Nobblenta,Vetexa…. Wait where is Queren? Asked Marith.
Oh shit. Dant said as he got out of the trench. Queren had been hit in the chest by a bolt round when they were about to enter the trench.

Crap this guy is still alive? asked one of the medics.
Is he gonna make it? Asked Dant.
Ok the bleeding has stopped, help me get him on this stretcher. Said the Medic.
Hey ass hole is he gonna make it? Asked Dant.
Yes I think he will but this poor bastard toughed it out with a bolter round to the chest. At least he fell on his back his organs could have fallen out. The medic said.
Ok Emperor protect you Queren. Said Dant.

Ok you guys and you two galls lets get your gear I just got word to go down into the little town over on the other side of these hills. Apparently this was a row of bunkers on all these hills till the PDF of this planet retreated from this area after some tough fighting. Were gonna look if those chaos bastards left anyone alive or have a slave prison they didn’t empty yet. Said Marith. The town was being protected so maybe something important is there or they haven’t finished sending slaves to there merchant ships up in space.

They looked up and saw another chaos Cruiser in the distance make it’s final landing it or the one the crew would probably ever see.
Can’t believe the space battle still isn’t over after all these months. Said Vertexa.
Believe it, now ladies and gentlemen lets go. Said Marith.

They got to the other side of the hill and descended with a few other squads. As they got closer to the town they saw it was in ruins and bodies were all over the place. Who could be left?

Is it ok?Feed back please.Also please be nice to me.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

No comments?


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I enjoyed it. It was fun and light (at least for the 40k Universe) and the grenade throwing part made me laugh out loud. I think you've got the basics down.

However, to be truthful there are a few issues. First (and most importantly), grammar does more for a story then any amount of wonderful writing or catchy ideas. Throwing it in a word document before copying it to this site can do wonders for you. Second, your lore is a bit off. In the 40K universe if 9 IG run into a trench full of CSM all you would have left is blood and shredded flesh. If 50 IG run into a trench with 8 CSM then 9 might come out after the CSM get bombed. Additionally, CSM don't hunker down and let themselves be assaulted. They would come ripping out of the trench as fast as possible as soon as the IG got close. 

Other then that I really liked it. Keep up the writing.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks but maybe I should edit to make it clear there are more than 10 guys running up at the trench. Because there is way more than 10 guys. I dont think 10 guys would ever have any chance at killing csm's.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

*Part 2*

Ok second part is now posted.

Sorry for any grammer erors but I usualy try to wait a day and go over the story more than once to make sure I didn't misspell or put an unneeded word or the wrong word in.

Ok part 2 will be more about exsplaining who the hell these people are and there background or at least some background.

As they walked down the hill they noticed the stench of dead bodies in the air.
“Oh god emperor.” Said Vertexa as she tried to cover her nose.

The group was a divers one. There were nine of them left. They were close to a constantly changing family with people constantly replaced.
In the group there was Marith, he was 34 or so, he was branched out from a noble family. That’s how he got the rank of sergeant on his first day. He had short black hair and brown eyes. Nobles tend to gain or loose power based on who they married. Marith’s grandfather was of a not very powerful noble and Marith's wife and his mother were ordinary folks so this was an end for there family being nobles unless his children married someone of noble blood, which would be valid for most based on the family‘s current position. He was the most experience in war of the bunch. He currently had no children and his wife had not been seen in years as he rarely had time to see her in person but they wrote each other often.
Doplan was the loose cannon who was unusually quiet today, which was unlike him. He has 3 children and was unmarried. He had black hair and brown eyes and was 28. He seemed pissed off but everything usually pissed him off. He always argued with the sergeant and got into trouble with the officers.
Then there was Sangra. She was blond and had beautiful blue eyes and 22 years old. She however was not what you’d expect as she was aggressive and was not from Slalters (there home planet) like the rest of them. Around 18 years ago the regiment was fighting on a jungle planet and she was an orphan and the regiment adopted her. She was the squads flamer but she usually used her plasma gun that she got at 19 as a gift.(You’ll see why in the next part)
Then there was Seves, the new guy in the group and quite a few had seen many like him come and go. He was one of those that wasn’t likely to live long or live to retire but there was still that chance that everyone had given up on. He was one of the children of the regiment and 19 fresh out of being a conscript and seen less fighting than most conscripts, which fought a good amount. He had brown hair and brown eyes and was nervous most of the time, as all his friends he grew up with died while fighting as conscripts.
Certhen had black hair and blue eyes and was 24 and was like all of them but Marith and Sengra, children of the regiment. His parents were dead like all but Marith’s and Seves parents.
Dant had sandy blond hair and green eyes. He was 20 and had was excellent at lobbing grenades. He was distant from all but Queren.
Noblenta had wanted to be a doctor when he was growing up but being born into the imperial guard with a regiment on the move constantly and being a bastard had no way of going to Slalters or any other planet for that matter. He was the closest thing to a medic when they were away from medical treatment or medics or when they were behind enemy lines on the rare occasion.
Queren was a good card player and grate at finding extra rations and drugs for those that wanted it and paid him. He commonly got ration packs or some officers delight they called it, which was food that only privileged officers got, like a home cooked meal such as beef or pork that was ready for cooking or something special.
Vertexa was the only other woman in the squad. She was 35 and had a husband and 2 children, she had brown hair and blue eyes. She was saving money to send them home to Slalters but her husband keeps bringing them to visit her because they want to see her rather than go to Slalters. She is the squads vox operator.

There regiment has the same patterned equipment as the cadians but have skulls instead of the cadian gates on there shoulder pad. As they got to the town entrance they saw a woman in her 40’s and a man in his early 20’s at the entrance. They were a sniper team. “Marith!” The woman shouted.
“Falstra!” Shouted Marith
“It’s been ages.” Said Marith
“This is my new spotter Drano.” Said Falstra
“We scouted out the town there are not Chaos forces but there seems to be some survivors, there not as stealthy as me. We‘ll cover the town from the towns bell tower incase anyone enters the town” Said Falstra. 
“Thanks but don’t leave the other squads without support.” Said Marith
“Ok” Said Falstra.

As they spread out through the town they saw nothing but bodies and burnt corpses. Many people were killed in firing squads and others had been thrown on the fire while alive all for fun. There were obscure remarks and heresy written on many of the walls. They started to search from house to house only to find it empty or with old decayed corpses in them. As they entered the 15th or so house they heard some movement.

“Stay sharp.” Whispered Marith.
“Hello is anyone there? We are friends of the Imperium, we have come to liberate this town.” Said Marith
“There not gonna believe you. Come out were with the Imperial guard were not gonna hurt you, we have food and water. This isn‘t a trick. Please come out.” Said Doplan 
“Wow that was much better.” Said Noblenta
“Shut up.” Said Doplan
They went into the next few rooms and saw someone hiding in a very dark space at the edge of a room.
“Come on out. We are friends.” Said Marith
“Please don’t, don’t hurt me.” Said the figure.
“Why would we hurt you? Now give me your hand.” Said Marith as he went up to it.
“No just go away.”
Marith pulled off cloak it’s cloak and he jumped back and yelled. “We got us a twist!”


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok part 3

Hard to tell what to do with the twist. You'll find out what a twist is.

Took me days to decide what to do with it. So many different ways to go. So I went with a way to do dont know what happened to it.

Made this for anyone who may be reading this or has stumbled opon this story.

All of them shined there lap packs onto the twist, or at least those who didn‘t have a bayonet on there gun.(because the lamp pack would be blocked with that on) Twist was imperial guard slang for a mutant. 

Marith drew his laspistol and pointed at it.
“Please don’t hurt me! I haven’t done anything!” It said.
It had green skin and it’s head was balled and it had sharp teeth, which probably was what startled Marith.
“Foul beast!” Shouted Doplan.
“Traitor!” Shouted Dant
“Please don’t kill me! I don’t worship the chaos gods.” It said.

Marith grabbed it and dragged it out side.

“No! No! Please no!” It begged over and over again.

Marith threw it to the ground.
“Get on your knees!” He shouted

2 other guard squads who were searching other houses had come out to watch.

“No please I beg of you I have never hurt another living creature.” It said on it’s knees holding onto Mariths fatigues. 

Marith put his laspistol up to it’s head.

“Why kill me?” It asked quietly.

“Do you have any fucking idea how many fucking people are dead because of people like you?!!!!” Marith shouted at it.
“We just lost more than 50 people taking that hill up there!”
That is just one small battle, how many millions have died because of your chaos worshiping??!!!! He shouted.

“Just finish it sarg.!” Said Doplan
“I don’t worship the chaos gods. I was born like this.”
“Then you fucking die like the rest of the innocent people.” Marith said.
“Sarg we need to go!” Said Vertexa as she listen to the vox channel.
“What?” Said Marith
Just then a large explosion landed not to far from them. They all started to run as a vindicator barged its way through one of the houses near them.

“Holy shit!!!!” Screamed Vertexa, as all the squads scattered in various directions.
They took cover behind some ruble as one of the crew members shot at them with a bolter.
“Come out were waiting for you!” He shouted as he carelessly shot at the ruble.

“Keep our heads down!” Marith said
They all took a moment and ran around a corner just before the vindicators demolisher cannon blew the rubble to pieces. They ran and hid behind another piece of rubble in the street.

As they shot at the vindicator as it drove around the corner there chances of survival became evident.
“Give me a weapon I can help.” Said the Twist
“What! Like we’d ever give you a bleeding weapon.” Said Dant
“You can help. Run!!” Marith said as he pushed it out from the rubble.

As the Twist ran avoiding 5 shots being thrown at it the squad shot at the vindicator. Sangra’s plasma gun destroyed on of the treds. They then ran as a shot from the demolisher cannon missed them.

“Turn you idiots turn and shoot them with the cannon!” said the Marine on the heavy bolter.
“Damn! I’m gonna find you all and kill you in a slow painful ways you hear me slow and painful!” He said
“Fuck you!” said Dolan as he shot at him only to hit the vindicator.
“That was a guard squad how did we not kill then you incompetent idiots!” The marine said

As they ran up the hill they noticed that chaos forces, mostly rebels, were entering the town.
“Damn do we have to take that dirt hole back?” said Seves
“Yes.” said Vertexa
Later that night there were with other platoons preparing to take back the town when day broke but for now they were allowed to eat and rest. The top of the hill facing the town had heavy bolters set up with sand bags incase the rebel and chaos forces decided to take back the hill.

“I fold.” said Dant
“One more time before they ship me off to a medical tent to who knows where?” said Queren
“No. I’m done.” Said Dant 
“So Sangra you gonna us the plasma gun tomorrow?” Said Certhen
“ Yep the plasma gun. My gift from dad.” she said

“I thought I told you to stop calling me that?” Said an officer

It was Capitan Volt. He was Sangra’s unofficial step father. Years ago when the regiment was fighting on a jungle planet, the name escaping most people, Sangra was found. She had lost her parents and Volt took care of her for the 1st few days she was with his platoon with him keeping her alive and safe until they got back to the rally point, and she always tried to warm up to him but he didn‘t like it, mainly because he couldn’t have any kids of his own and she always thought of him as dad. He gave her the plasma gun she had, it belonged to his family and he had no one to give it to.

“Are you always gonna be like that.” said Sangra 
“One more act like that guardsmen and I’ll put you on latrine duty.” said Capitan Volt
“I’m a woman!” said Sangra
“I’m off I have more important maters to attend to.” said Capitan Volt
“Well I hope you don’t die.” said Certhen
“How sweet, but I never die. I haven’t died in the years I’ve been with you so don’t worry.” she said
“Right I’m going to bed” Certhen said

As he walked to his tent he saw Maith fighting with Doplan again. He was drunk.
“Doplan you are not shooting the ammo box!” Marith
“I’m just gonna shoot the old bitch and be on my way.” he slurred.
“ Get to bed before you hurt someone, and give me your gun.” said Marith

He was obliviously drunk off his head. Certhen went to sleep and prayed to the god emperor he would not be one of those dozens dead tomorrow.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I was going to make a statement about your use of quotation marks, or rather the lack thereof, but you fixed it. It looks very good, and I enjoy it! You aren't horrible at coming up with names either, by the way, they seem just fine.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

the quotation marks make all the difference.
It is now a solid piece that i will keep an eye on in the future


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking pretty nice so far, Snarst, I'm liking itk:. Seems like you've got it down now, so I'll leave it at good work:biggrin:.

EDIT: REP


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok part 4 I'm not sure how far this story will go but I guess I'll just see where this leads. I will stop this thred if they leave the planet there on now, but I haven't made the entire story yet.

Part 4 

opcorn:

Shortly after breakfast the men stood ready as a basilisk pounded the town. The new squad member was Garax. He had blond hair and blue eyes and was one of those who had lost his squad and was already fully trained.

“All right the town will be shelled and when were done with that all you troops need to do is go into town and kill every last heretic you see. You will be supported by storm troopers. They will be in charge of taking the town square so if you can make your way there and help them that would help our success. The same boys were on a mission last night to gather intelligence and they have 3 vehicles in town so you wont need to worry about anti armor weapons being available unless your unlucky.” said Major Rand

“Ok men forward march!” said Lieutenant Vistal as the basilisk started to shell the town square which was where there HQ had been set up.

As they got down the hill they started to run as laser shots started to land around them.
“Fire!” Lieutenant Vistal shouted.
Men opened up with the lasguns and other weapons. 
“Die heretics!” shouted one of the other guardsmen.
“For the gods!!!” shouted a well dressed figure leading a small group of men straight towards them. It was clear that they were not as well trained or equipped as the guard. Most of them were not very good shots.
“Advance!” shouted Lieutenant Vistal
They quickly killed the forward defenses and advanced into the town. They saw a large group of heretics coming at them firing as much as they could at them.
Certhen aimed and shot on heretic in the throat. Just then Garax was shot in the face and landed onto of him. Certhen threw his corps of his back and fired 3 more shots into the crowd of heretics. A moment later Dant fell over dead. 
“Move men!” voxed lieutenant Vistal who was safely using his men as a shield.

The 36 or so men in there platoon that were left advanced into a market area where heavy stubbers had been set up. They ran straight into the oncoming shots. Doplan fired 2 shots at the men manning heavy stubber killing them both. Sangra was then shot in the leg and fell on the ground and screamed in pain.
Another platoon ran into the market and fired on the heretics.
Just then a tank ran into the square. It was a tank no one recognized. It was similar to a leman Russ but was bigger and slower with a bad engine and it’s turret and body were flatter. A shot fired from it’s battle cannon killing most people in the other platoon and it’s auto cannon then fired on there platoon killing Dant as well as a few other guardsmen.

Certhen grabbed Sangra and started to drag her away from the tank as it started coming at them. One of Vitals staff aimed his melta gun at it and shouted Purge the heretics!! The shot went through the tanks and the tank exploded as the ammo and fuel detonated. 
“Don’t run away. Advance, we’ve broken there back!” voxed Vistal
Seves picked up his lasgun which he dropped when the battle cannon fired. Certhen put Sangra down and advanced with the rest of the two platoons. 1st Lieutenant Xadan who was in charge of the other platoon voxed. “Take my men I’ll secure the market. We’ll treat anyone who is still alive.” They ran into the town square and saw 6 storm troopers holding back a counter attack on the square but the rebels were mostly bad shots and there weren’t many left. In the square there was a chimera and a vindicator, they were both destroyed from the basilisks shells. The square was full of dead and a few wounded guardsmen and women. Vistals personal medic began treating the wounded.
“Get behind those barricades! Shoot every heretic that try’s to retake this square. Marith looked up at the bell tower and saw someone firing shots down at the heretics running away and towards the square. They had become so disorganized they didn’t know if they were retreating or counterattacking. Then 2 chimeras rolled into the square and stopped in center. Then Major Rand came out of the top hatch on the rear of the chimera.

“You ummVistal tell Capitan Volt to set up a command center hear and is in charge until I get back. Common lets get the rest of these heretics!” He said before the Chimeras drove off. 
“Medic!. Where are the medics we need medics there are so many wounded.” Voxed Vertexa.

“This is Capitan Volt non combat medics get to the town and set up a medical station.” voxed Capitan Volt. 

“Capitan Volt Major Rand said to set up a command post in the square and your in charge till he gets back.” said Vistal as Capitan Volt entered the square. 

“Ok men get some rest and help get some wounded to the square were setting up the medical station in that doctors office over there.” He said as he pointed to a doctors office next to the town hall.
“Vistal and Xadan come with me were setting up the command post in the town hall.” He said.

Certhen went back to Sangra in the market. Certhen went over and helped her up.
“Can you stand on your left leg?” he asked
“Ya I think so.” she said. 
He carried her to the doctors office and let the medics take care of her. Queren was busy sitting on the steps of the town hall. Certhen went up to him. 
“How are you doing?” he asked
“Dant is dead.” he said
“I know.” said Certhen
“ You want a lho stick?” he asked
“Sure.” said Certhen. He took it and started smoking.
“Bread?” asked Queren
Certhen took the bread and started eating it.
“Got that from the baker over there.” he said
“Got anything special?” asked Certhen
“I….just happen…to have some Ohxolosvennoy with me.” He said
Ohxolosvennoy was a thick, salty beverage similar to coffee made from the powdered bones of Grox (An aggressive and vicious reptilian animal kept as livestock) and various stimulants and preservatives.
Certhen drank some.

Later after hours of talking and being on guard duty Doplan decided to look around the ruined town. He hoped to find something that would be valuable. He saw what was a jewelry store. It had some jewels behind it’s broken window.

“I don’t believe it. All of this left over.”

He smiled and started loading all of it into his pant pockets. He started looking through all the other houses and stores as well. This was to easy, on Slalters, there home world it would never have been this easy. The place was a hive world and everything valuable was hidden well and protected. And the many street gangs would have looted the entire city clean in the event of people leaving anything behind. Of his many treasures he found, some money, jewels, which were worth a lot, 4 lho sticks, a necklace, a few gold coins, a few rings from some bodies and some alcoholic drinks. He sat on a bed to see what he had and take a rest and drink.
He looked at a picture of a family who had lived in that house before, they seemed happy. It was then he realized that they were much happier than him. He then longed to be happier than he was. All his life was war. And he had spent some time on Slalters for a few years before his aunt and uncle sent him back to his parents because they needed to make room for there child that they were finally having. He had 3 children and 3 girlfriends and he was never truly happy in his life or at least he felt that way.
Doplan turned around and aimed his lasgun down the hall, he had noticed the quiet sound of foot steps. He drank the last of his bottle he packed up his loot. He slowly walked out into the hall. He went into the next bed room. He walked in the room and looked under the bed. What he saw was a child.
“Hey there. Come out, I’m not going to hurt you.”
The child then gave a hiss at him.
“No come out. Wait you must be thirsty.” he said as he tried to pass the child his canteen.

He poured a little on the ground and held it to the child. She snatched it out of his hand. As she drank he snapped a ration bar in half and gave half of it to her. He lured her out with the second half.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok part 5 finaly

“Are you hungry?” Queren asked

The little girl took the second half of the ration bar. She smiled and gobbled the whole thing in less than 10 seconds.

“When was the last time you ate?”

“No don’t go.” he said as she backed towards the bed.

He picked her up and stated to walk off with her. She seemed a little surprised at first but she now struggled a little. 
Who knows what she had seen or heard while hiding in that house or around the city as the chaos forces occupied it. Maybe she saw those people killed in the street. Other questions and thoughts like these went through his head.

“Don’t look.” He said as he carried her through the streets, still full of old and some fresh corpses.

“Sir. I found this little girl.” He said as he entered the town square. 

“What? A survivor? Bring her over.” Said Major Rand

“Sir what will become of her?” he asked

“Well that’s for the inquisition to decide.” Major Rand responded

Doplan started walking towards his tent to get some sleep. He was tired and it was getting dark.

The next day they were already moving on. They had been ordered to pursue to enemy, kill them while there still running. So they were loaded up into trucks.

The replacements were Zoba, a tall man with brown hair, blue eyes and he had a bionic arm and Weg a man with black hair and very dark skin and brown eyes. And Vanan an eager young corporal who was blond with green eyes.

“So how did you loose your arm?” asked Seves

“Well I was shot in the shoulder with and auto cannon.”

“No way.”

“I know I’m lucky to be alive but its true.”

“What about you Weg?” asked Marith

“Not much to tell. I have fought for years and me and my remaining squad mates were split up to fill in gaps that other squads had. Vanan was with me and I’m still stuck with him.” he responded

“Any of you got families?” asked Vertexa

“I have a wife and 2 little kids running around. I final get to see them later today.”

“Today is the day we get to see our families and relatives and all those people at the rest camp.” said Doplan

“Let me guess your going to either get a prostitute or piss off your current girl friend.” said Certhen

“Oh god emperor” said Seves

They were passing busses and jeeps that were riddled with bolter holes and laser burns. The busses were full of civilians and the bodies, all had been decomposing for months. It was probably an evacuation attempt of a near by town. The world was still mostly dominated by stub guns and there were buses for public transportation to different towns and cities but very little modern technology.

“Oh emperor have mercy.” Zoba said as more and more buses and jeeps were being passes.

“How many people we in this convoy?” asked Certhen

They just passed more and more busses and then they no longer saw busses but trucks full of dead civilians and planetary defense troopers.

“My god the whole country side must have been in this convoy.” said Marith

They passed 38 buses, 12 trucks and 18 jeeps. They only bodies that were not of planetary defense troopers or civilians were 3 chaos space marine bodies. It was clear that a large part of the chaos space marines force had caught and decimated the convoy. They sat quietly looking at bodies and corpses throughout the roads and towns they passed through. After 2 hours the trucks stopped and they got out.

“Ok men split into your squads and scout the area.” lieutenant Vistal said 

They wandered a up a hill away from the other squads.

“Rhino take cover!” shouted Marith before they all ducked in the field on the hill

As they took cover as a rhino drove past and slowed near them. It stopped and a squad of 10 rebels got out.

“Go and see what the guard is doing. Don’t get spotted either.” said the rhinos gunner

“Yes sir.” said one of the rebels

They stayed down and let the rebels pass them as they quietly sat in the field. Then the rhinos drivers both came out and leaned against the vehicle while the gunner kept watch.

“The quicker we get rid of the guard the quicker we can get back to killing those Tezentech worshiping bastards.” said one of the drivers

“The guard will be easy. These rebel guys are shittier than the guard. What was the point of not just enslaving the entire population?” asked the other

Marith had that whole time been signing to the others telling them to take aim. Just before the other marine could answer Sangra fired her plasma gun and hit the gunner of the rhino as the others fired there lasguns on the marines. One was killed before he could fire a shot while the other was killed firing into the grass.

“Go-Go-Go!” shouted Marith

Just then the rebels were running back towards the rhino. Just as they were about to fire at the guardsmen one was killed from a sniper shot, the others dove in the grass. Then a Frag missile hit some of them. Marith and his squad fired at the remaining ones as laser shots came from the left, hitting the rebels also.

“963 squad were coming out.” shouted someone as silence fell

A squad of 10 men wielding a variety of weapons came out. 2 were a heavy weapon team with a rocket launcher, 1 man with an eye patch had a sniper rifle(ironic), one had a melta gun, another had a plasma gun while the others had lasguns and pistols and grenades except for there sergeant who had a laspistole and a cane with a skull on it.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok part 6. Only one more part after this. Two more if I push it because the story needs to go a little more.

This part wont be to boring like some of the last ones. Time to kill off some more characters.

“A little lost?” asked the sergeant

“No were scouting the area out.” said Marith

“Did command move up?”

“Ya were going to try and get the rebels while there still running.”

“Well we’ve been behind enemy lines for a few days so we don’t know to much and we have had little vox contact.”

“CP is that way.”

The squad then walked off towards the command post.

“Who were they?” asked Seves

“Those were some hard core vets.” said Marith

“I liked that guys plasma gun. No plasma pack, just a plasma flask.” said Sangra

“All units regroup.” Lieutenant Vistal voxed

They quickly ran towards the CP and Vistal and Captain Volt were making there plans to assault the enemy position not to far away. All the men lined up and listened attentively.

“Men there is a fortress not to far away. If we take it we could liberate the planet in no time. We need to assault it in a few days or the enemy will have regrouped and intelligence says that the enemy is scattered but if we don’t take it soon they will regroup and reattack, but if we take the fortress they will likely keep on running with only a few rallying when some chaos bastards force them too. The assault starts tomorrow when reinforcements get to us.” said Captain Volt

“What class of fortress do you think it is?” said Certhen

“Don’t know but it doesn’t sound good. You remember the last few times we assaulted a fortress?” said Sangra

“Lets just pray that were not in the first few waves. Those waves tend to have horrendous casualties.” said Marith

“Lets go see our families. This might be the last time.” said Weg

As they got to the camp things were rowdy and just as energetic as usual. People getting drunk. Hiring prostitutes and spending time with there girlfriends, wives or kids.

Queren went to go give some of his loot to his girl. Most of them went off to do there own thing. 

“Do you think we will make it?” asked Certhen

“The emperor protects Certhen. Don’t forget that.” said Sangra

“It’s good we get the night off before our deaths off.”

“Take this necklace. It’s been blessed and it’s lucky.” Sangra said as she handed Certhen the necklace.

After drinking, sleeping and all sorts of things that were going on at the camp they got ready not to long after dawn. They moved out and waited not to far from the fortress that was ready for them. A good amount of the defenders were chaos space marines. The platoons stood, ready as the basilisks pounded the fortress walls, which refused to give.

“Forward march!” shouted Captain Volt

They started to march as the fortress some parts of the walls finally gave way. The started to charge at the fortress. It was a massive assault. Hundreds of men and women all running into the guns of the enemy. Against so many it was hard to miss. As they got closer more guns started to fire on the platoons. Everyone’s mind was set on just getting to the breach in the wall. 

By the time they had got through the wall they had lost Vannan, Noblenta and Weg. Behind the wall was utter carnage. They fired at a crowd of men and Chaos space marines waiting for them. Queren fire 12 shots at the heretics and rebels before noticing he had been shot. He had sustained 3 laser shots to his flak jacket but he had sustained a bolter round. Certhen fired 10 shots at the group before getting his bayonet ready as what was left charged straight at them.

“Get back!” a guardsmen shouted as he desperately tried to keep a chaos space marine from stabbing him.

Marith quickly jumped in and swung his chain sword at the chaos space marine. The marine raised his army and the chain sword simply scratched the armor. He kicked Marith and went to stab him in the gut with a knife but Marith knocked the weapon out of his hand and punched him. All that did was make his hand hurt, before he could be struck, the guardsman whom he tried to save stabbed the chaos space marine in the back of the neck. 

As more and more reinforcements poured through the wall some raptors flew down and obliterated more than 70 guardsmen with only 2 casualties. They flew off before they other platoons could respond. Certhen stabbed at a rebel in front of him and noticed he was separated from everyone in his platoon.

“Marith where are you?” he voxed 

“Anyone there?” he voxed again

He ran towards a corner and stabbed an already badly stabbed rebel trying to crawl away. Many wounded people who could move were trying to get out of the fortress. He saw someone dragging a wounded guardsmen towards him.

“Medic.” the guardsman shouted before a raptor landed on him.

Certhen looked in horror as the raptor turned on his jump pack and flew at him. Certhen shot at it only to miss. He had no way out of it, he knew this would be the end.

Zoba stabbed a raptor but the raptor wasn‘t phased. He then got kicked in the chest and fell back. He was only saved by a sergeant who gutted the raptor with his chain sword. The casualties ran high amongst the guard and the commanders looked from afar as people died and some even limped and carried others back to the command post for medical treatment if they had gotten out of the chaos in the battle. 
Zoba saw a rebel about the age of 14 looking terrified come at him with a knife. Zoba grabbed his arm.

“Boy you chose the wrong side. Now you die.”

He then with his bionic arm grabbed the boys throat and strangled him to death. 

“My son!” shouted a rebel coming at him. 

Zoba quickly grabbed his bayonet and stabbed the man with it. He then ran at a chaos marine. The marine dodged ever attack thrown at him, then he noticed something, the marine had bat like wings. He and the other marines around him were possessed.

“Die heretic!” he shouted

“Pathetic worm.” the marine said before knocking him to the ground.

Zoba rolled to avoid being stomped on. He tried to stab the marine but was blocked by the marines arm. He then avoided being killed by the marines claws, which it had gained from being possessed from the daemon. He stabbed the marine in the neck before the marine had a chance to react. He then was punched in the face by the marine. He then picked up his lasgun and fired at the marines gut. Then he got up and avoided another swing at him.

“Impressive. Your skill will not save you.” the marine said

Marith looked to his left and saw Zoba fighting a possessed space marine. He ran at towards the marine behind 3 other guardsmen and a commissar who were also running to help the guardsmen being killed by the marines. Marith ran to help Zoba but was knocked down and nearly stabbed by the marine Zoba was fighting. Zoba then punched the marine in the face with his bionic arm. The marine stabbed Zoba but then Marith then cut in the neck by Mariths chain sword, then the marine then slashed Marith across the face. 

Zoba got up and he ran towards the marine. He stabbed him in the neck. He then avoided the claws that came at him.

“You will die like the little bug you are supposed to be!”

“For the emperor!” Zoba shouted

Zoba stabbed it in the face and drew back before Marith shot the marine in the face. Then Zoba finished the job with his bayonet. Then he ran at another possessed marine killing a guardswoman. He stabbed his neck before he was stabbed again by the other possessed marine, he then fell to the ground. The marine quickly finished the job and stabbed him in the neck before a commissar sliced the marine in two with his power sword.

Certhen opened his eyes. The raptor he had flew straight into his bayonet. It was so fast that the barrel of his gun had also gone into the raptors gut. Certhen, still in shock he was still alive, fired before the raptor who was also in shock, not expecting to fly into a bayonet, could kill Certhen.
Certhen then pulled his gun out and threw the raptor aside and ran into part of the fortress with 5 other guardsmen. They wandered the halls as the fighting outside raged with hundreds of guardsmen dieing screams and shouts only being dimmed by the fortress walls. The guardsmen in front had flamer. It was best to have him considering how the inferno would engulf anyone in front of them with such narrow halls.

“Are any of you with 938 platoon.” a guardsman said

“No,173 I can find my unit. Another said

“I got separated from my squad before they were killed by those raptors.” another said

Ok comment? Criticism? Both are welcomed.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok last part.

Certhen looked at the necklace Sangra had given him. It was gold and the chain went through a red skull. He wondered if that little necklace had really saved him. He should have been killed like all the others who had faced the raptors. He wondered if any of his squad mates were still alive. 

Marith ran towards Queren. He was clearly in distress and a medic was injecting him with something.

“I need to get the hell out of hear I’m not supposed to be in the fucking combat! Why the hell did they send me up hear?!” shouted the medic

“Put him on your back and get him out of hear!” Marith shouted to the medic

“Queren your going to be fine. The medica is going to get you out of hear.” he said to him before the medic picked Queren up and started heading towards the huge pile of ruble that was once a section of the wall.

As a leman Russ came over the ruble Marith then ran towards so men in his platoon. It was probably a good idea to link up with them. He ran behind the pile of ruble they were hiding behind and started shooting his laspistol at a group of rebels.

“Have any of you seen anyone else in our platoon?” he asked

“No, we have sustained heavy casualties. This might be all of us that are left, all we can do is stay alive.” said a guardswoman

Certhen stayed closely behind the guardsman with the flamer. Just as they came around the corner they spotted a group of rebels coming down the hall way.

“Fire!” one of the other guardsmen shouted

They were quickly engulfed in flames as the relatively narrow hall burned. They couldn’t go that way. One of the guardsmen knocked on a door not to far from where they were.

“It’s about time you guys got hear what was that screaming?” a rebel said opening the door before getting hit in the head.

They ran inside as the rebel tried to crawl away. The guardsman then hit him again knocking the rebel out. Another rebel looked shocked and put his hands up before being knocked out by another guardsman.

“Ok looks like we have control of a small control room.”

Marith ran around a corner with the other guardsmen and women in his platoon. The courtyard was practically a maze they had to navigate. They opened fire on a mauled squad of chaos space marines. A sniper shot killed the sergeant and the rest dove for cover as lasgun shots flew at them, all 4 of them were dead before they could return fire. 
Marith looked behind him and saw Falstra.

“Need a hand?”

“Yes. Where is your spotter?”

“Lost him a few minutes ago.”

“Been picking them off from a distance, easy stuff.” 

“Common lets go.” shouted one of the other guardsmen

Certhen and the other guardsmen were sitting in the control room while one of them was figuring out how a computer works. As he sat many thoughts ran through his head. Were the others dead? Was Sangra ok? He hadn’t seen her since the initial charge. Were they safe in the control room? The door then open, the men were quick to point there guns as the doorway.

“Well looks like I have men to help me now.” said a commissar

“Sir!” said a guardsman saluting the commissar

“Men, I need your help dealing with a group a marines coming this way. One of you stay behind and guard the room.”

They followed the commissar down one of the halls and around one of the corners. They then stopped as the commissar gave the order. They waited as they listened to foot steps coming there way. Then 3 marines came from around a corner at the end of the hall.

“There he is!” one of them shouted

They opened fire on the marines. The marines quickly returned fire hitting one of the guardsmen. Certhen shot one of the marines in the eye. The shot went through his eye piece of his helmet. The guardsmen with the flamer finished them off as the got closer. The flamer engulfed them both killing one of them. The other screamed and was knocked back by a laser shot from where he stood. He rolled on the ground screaming and died moments later.

They turned and saw the wounded guardsmen. He was still alive despite being hit with a bolt round.

“Help me please help me!”

“Calm down son, calm down.” said the commissar

“Help me please.”

“Quick, does anyone have any bandages?” shouted one of the other guardsmen

“Hold still! Hold still!!!” shouted the commissar

“Aaaaa! Please don’t let me die! Please I don’t wanna die!”

“Quick put pressure on the wound!” shouted Certhen

“Your not gonna die. Calm down.” said one of the other guardsmen

“He’s loosing to much blood he’s gonna bleed out!”

“Oh god emperor don’t let me die! Please I don’t wanna die.”

“Go to the control room see if there are any medical supplies!” shouted the commissar

“Don’t let me die, I don’t want to.”

The bandages they were using were soaked in blood. They couldn’t make it stop. Certhen felt helpless as his comrade lay there dieing, begging to be saved, yet he couldn’t do anything. Certhen watched for a few moments.

“They didn’t have any.” said the guardsmen who came running back.

“Please don’t, please don’t let me. Please don’t let me.”

Silence. He was dead, a terrified look remained on his face. The commissar closed the guardsmen’s eyes. They carried the body to the control room.

Marith was ridding a leman Russ with Seves and Vertexa as the outside was being secure. It was the end of the day and the enemy was routed and the inside was slowly being captured or killed. The marines were fighting to the death with the exception of two so far which were wounded and didn’t have any chance of fighting back. They got off the leman Russ and ran towards a group a rebels.

“Hands up! Hands up!” Marith shouted

The rebels were tired, demoralized and felt there was no way to win.

Certhen was walking back to the headquarters. He looked at a medical tent to his left.

“Certhen!” Sangra shouted

“What happened to you?” he asked walking up to her

“My plasma gun over heated after we went through the wall. I was shooting a lot.”

She had plasma scares all over her arms and she had received medical treatment. She then got up and started to walk with him.

“I need to spend a day on leave because of my injuries.

“Only a day. That’s all they really give us.”

“I want my lucky necklace back. I don’t want my gun to overheat.”

“Wow, this thing may have saved my life.”

“Told you it was lucky. Certhen do you want to go have a drink?”

“Right now that sounds good. The planet will be liberated and I need a drink more than you do.”

“You can tell me all about it.”


----------

